# Loadin' Up the WSM Today...



## Bruce B (Jan 23, 2006)

with 8lbs of salmon. Brined it for 3 hours then rinsed and patted dry. Let sit on racks until pellicle formed then brushing with maple syrup and using Hi-Mountain Salmon Seasoning.

Should be on the smoker no later than 12:30pm.

Don't worry, pics to follow....


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 23, 2006)

Can't wait to see the pic's Bruce!  I haven't done salmon in a while, I'm sure after seeing yours I'll be doing it soon!


----------



## Spice1 (Jan 23, 2006)

Did 4 butts 6 racks-o-ribs 1 brisket and 5# of jerky on Saturday.

We are ready for the Comp Year to start!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 23, 2006)

Way to go Bruce....I always have trouble doing fish, dry then soggy, I'll get it right one of these days.


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 23, 2006)

Here's some early prep and WSM photo's.

I'll add the finished product here later on.

http://community.webshots.com/album/546648085NhJtSV


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jan 23, 2006)

Great pics, Thats the best use if a ironing board I ever have seen.  :grin:


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 23, 2006)

Is that a diet Pepsi in that picture?  Its after 12 and your smoking, DRINK BEER!


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 23, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Great pics, Thats the best use if a ironing board I ever have seen.  :grin:



Hey Pigs, I don't know where you see an ironing board at. If you're talking about that small table next to the smoker, that's a small Lifetime table from Sam's Club that I use to put stuff on.

I suppose you could iron on it though.  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 23, 2006)

Looking good Bruce, looking good!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jan 23, 2006)

Opps my mistake, After closer inspection (with my glasses on) Or it might be I need a adult beverage.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 23, 2006)

Bruce, what temp do you keep the wsm at and what the heck are all the other termometers for?


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 23, 2006)

All the finished pics are at the link above.

I used 4 small chunks of sugar maple, equivalent to two large fist size chunks. Temps in the WSM were 200-205 at the top grate and 190-198 on the lower grate, with a third grate in between the two.  I put the salmon on at 12:35pm and took it off the cooker at 2:45pm, internal temp of the salmon ranged from 144º - 151º.

Nick, the thermometers there monitored the temp at the lid, the temp on the top grate and the bottom grate. That is the  Nu-Temp Thermometer and the temps show up on a remote unit in the house.

The salmon was still moist with good smoke flavor with a detectable hint of sweetness to the bark from the maple syrup.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2006)

Pics look great, Bruce!  Especially the full sized where you broke one open!!  =P~


----------



## Finney (Jan 23, 2006)

Looks damn good Brucie boy. :!:


----------



## john pen (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks good..I gotta believe that if packaged properly, a sample of that could be sent to all of us !


----------

